# Something Blocking my ports help



## Saulvh (Apr 11, 2010)

I got 3CRWER101U already set my ports on virtual server but something still bloking my port i truned off my firewall and set my static ip but still won't open
is there any program to see what is bloking my ports?
i got no antivirus just windows defender

Waiting for answers 

got 3CRWER101U-75 3com router
windows vista


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello,

How about changing your Security in your router? You might want to change it, if you're on WPA2try WPA or WEP and see if it helps.


----------



## Saulvh (Apr 11, 2010)

mhhh i do it but now idk how to fix my router won't connect


----------



## Saulvh (Apr 11, 2010)

the settings saved on this computer for the network do not match the requirements of the network


----------



## Saulvh (Apr 11, 2010)

now idk how to fix my router won't connect so i can't set the normal settings


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Here's the Manual for your Router. Start from page 29 and it will tell you how to access your router's configuration page.


----------



## Saulvh (Apr 11, 2010)

my router is 3com wireless 11g cable/dsl router model: wl 550 can't find that manual


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Open up your browser and type http://192.168.1.1 and press enter. If this is not your gateway's IP then you may find the correct one from an ipconfig /all command.

Try the Default Login of administrator, enter the password (the default password is
admin) in the System Password

Please post update.


----------



## Saulvh (Apr 11, 2010)

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::9ce9:d4b4:84f7:8dc3%10
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 172.19.53.106
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.252
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 172.19.53.105
Thats what i got i'm with the cable on my computer becouse i can't connect


----------



## Saulvh (Apr 11, 2010)

172.19.53.105 won't connect


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

The ipconfig that you've posted is helpful. You will need to Port forward Ports in your router and again if you're locked out by your ISP you can do any modifications, the solution here is to get your own router. My initial Post actually wasn't so helpful, Port forwarding is what you need to accomplished.

Anyway, try this to see if your ports are blocked.


----------



## Saulvh (Apr 11, 2010)

first i need to fixxxxx my internettt  i'm using the cable i need to fix it becouse i got 3 computers


----------



## Saulvh (Apr 11, 2010)

i want u to help me with this problem: the settings saved on this computer for the network do not match the requirements of the network. You told me to put wep on my router now i got that error and i can't go on my router configuration page. help me plxxxxxxx


----------



## Saulvh (Apr 11, 2010)

and yes my port are bloked


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

You are totally confusing me now. You've told me that you can't get it to your router's page to change your security settings then I had a reason to believe that you're locked out by your ISP. Golly....pls. verify it again if you're able to get it to your router's configuration?

If you were able to configured a WEP security, did you jot down the security key? Did you configure each wireless computer in your home network and setup your wireless profile with correct security key?


----------



## Saulvh (Apr 11, 2010)

You told me to put wep on my router now i got that error and i can't go on my router configuration page to fix it or put the security type again so i can't port forward becouse there noway to go my router configuration page if i'm not connected to my router. I WANT U TO HELP ME GO MY ROUTER CONFIGURATION PAGE Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 172.19.53.105 DON'T WORK
AND http://192.168.1.1/ WON'T WORK TOO


----------



## Saulvh (Apr 11, 2010)

when i changed the security type i got that error and i can't use wireless


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Saulvh said:


> when i changed the security type i got that error and i can't use wireless


We'll figure it out, don't worry.
At first, what Gateway IP did you use to access your router and put a WEP security? How were you able to manage to logon to your router's page? Can pls. explain to me in detail.

Also, a Power cycle might help, then see if you're able to access your router's page.
1.	Save all your current work, close all open applications, then shut down your computer. Wait for a minute. 
2.	First, turn your Router off and wait for a couple of minutes. 
3.	Turn off your modem. 
4.	Disconnect all the ethernet cables that are connected to the router and modem and the PC. 
5.	Reconnect them and ensure that there are no loose connections in between them. 
6.	Now, switch on your PC and let it boot. 
7.	Switch on the modem first and after it gets initialized, switch on the router.

To configure Security on Windows Vista and Windows 7 pls follow this guide.

For Windows XP here's a guide.

Please post update.


----------



## Saulvh (Apr 11, 2010)

i can't set my security type to wep cause my internet will not work then :L


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 172.19.53.106
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.252
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 172.19.53.105

Saulvh that ip range and subnet mask indicate to me you are not connected to your router or if you are you have the cable coming from the modem going into a lan port not a wan port.

That ip subnet mask range only gives you 4 hosts and no more. That is not how a home/business router is setup.

I would suggest starting clean.
disconnect the router from all wires except for power.
using a patch cable connect to a LAN port on the router from a lan port on your pc/laptop
reboot and then do the following

Go to a cmd prompt
type ipconfig /all <--- don't forget the all as its important to us
right mouse click on the top bar of the cmd window and choose edit
choose select all
choose copy

paste into a post here for review.


----------

